# Vernon mule deer pictures



## Truelife

Hey everybody - I'm sure there are plenty of you in the same boat with me just itching for the draw to be over and done with. I *SHOULD * have me a Vernon muzzleloader tag this year. I guess we'll see if my poor luck can hold out for yet another LE drawing...... hopefully not!

Anybody have pictures of vernon deer? Live or dead is great. Just anxious to see deer that actually came from, or live on this unit.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

If you go to the DWR's web sight there's a whole bunch of pictures of stuff that's been poached out there...


----------



## Truelife

Yeah I've seen some of those Tex. That leads me to a question............... Why are people stupid enough to poach in the first place, but even more so why are they stupid enough to poach some of the deer they do most of the time?????

I guess the answer to the first question will cover both won't it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Yep, poaching is pretty lame... 

On a more positive note. There are some great pictures of all kinds of deer from all over the state in the latest issue of the states big game hunting record book including some perty nice ones taken out in the Vernon unit. Having hunted that unit a TON I've seen my share of bucks both dead and on the hoof out there. The average mature buck you'll see is a 3-4 year old deer with about a 120-150 "ish" rack. There are some bigger bucks out there but you'll have to hunt for them. Hint: Think low... -Ov- 

Good luck on yer hunt if you draw a tag and if I can help you out just PM me.


----------



## Flyfishn247

Yep, TEX speaks wise words. I drew a rifle tag in 2007. Seen some dandies scouting and both my brother and I took decent bucks. I will post pics when I have a chance. You would be surprised how quickly deer out there can disappear in 2' sage. I guided a friend on a hunt out there in 2010, and we kicked up 6 bucks in sage that was below our knees (we only saw one at the time and we were within 20 yards). He ended up shooting a decent 4 pt. out of that group but I was amazed to say the least. People will tell you to find the water to find the deer, but there is water everywhere out there. But focus down low and get on a high point and glass the sage hills, that's where most the bucks will be.


----------



## Cooky

Yup...think low. Everyone drove past this one. They know all about ATVs and trucks out there.
2006 rifle. 7 years old.

[attachment=0:2bzr0nt8]Vernon 2006.JPG[/attachment:2bzr0nt8]


----------



## COOPERD

Thats a great looking deer


----------



## outdoorser

Yeah that is a great looking deer. But something happened to the poor hunters face! Oh and somebody spilled there guacamole down in the right hand corner.


----------



## mack1950

this is a nice little buck the wife took on her muzzy hunt. not the biggest we saw but due to her health problems it was shooter


----------



## grunt_smacker

Here is a Vernon buck from 2010


----------



## mack1950

here is one we got last year again not the biggest but way above average last day buck


----------



## ridgetop

Here's some video I have taken the last few years out there. These would be concidered average bucks for the unit.
http://www.huntersclips.com/mediadetail ... s+8-1-2009


----------



## Truelife

Thanks for the pictures and videos guys, keep em' coming!!


----------



## BLACKEYE

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45228

Here is the buck my wife got out there last year. Super fun hunt. Shoot me a PM if you draw. I could get you some ideas.

I just live west of ya in "GODS country" Genola.


----------



## Truelife

SUCCESS!! At least on the tag part. Thanks again to all who posted pics. Please don't hesitate to post more pictures or video as now it's even worse


----------



## Cooky

Congrats. That will be a great hunt. 
The big one I shot out there was the 22nd buck I saw that day. Later in the day I watched through my spotting scope as a guy stalked and shot a massive three point I had passed at first light.


----------



## Truelife

I bet that was fun to watch Cooky! I've been out twice at this point. I've seen a whole lot of bucks. Haven't found the one I want yet, but there is still time.


----------



## mack1950

might run into out there sometime my buddys wife drew the muzzleloader tag and we got 3 right know that are gonna be smokers. and we haven't gotten serious yet


----------



## Truelife

mack1950 said:


> might run into out there sometime my buddys wife drew the muzzleloader tag and we got 3 right know that are gonna be smokers. and we haven't gotten serious yet


Glad to hear it Mack - everybody seems to have a different idea of a smoker, but the more big bucks the better. It's always easier to find and shoot a big one if there are several of them around right! ;-)


----------



## mack1950

lol the wide buck in the pic is a good buck 
but the ones we were after to start with and up that morning were better by far and yeah theres one are two around somewere


----------



## Truelife

Hey Mack, hows the scouting for your buddy's wife going on the Vernon? We sure have been having a lot of fun out there so far this year. We saw some great bucks last weekend along with a cougar, and a couple of cow elk.


----------



## mack1950

going great all were seeing is deer haven't been around back to the elk area but we have some dandy bucks that are working by our set-ups daily my nephew should draw a cat tag this year and he is almost wetting himself he s running raccoons about 3 night s a week getten the dogs into shape. we took a couple of pics of two of the bucks were concentrating on if he forwards them to me I ll post them. about half the bucks were targeting have some non-typical junk on them.


here s a couple of bulls the boys shot out that way last year nothing big but it was there first bulls


----------



## ridgetop

Lets see some pictures


----------



## mack1950

my nephews at a rodeo as soon as he get s a chanch he will forward some pics. most of the bucks were looking at are over 1/2 mile away and we like it that way they don't have a clue that there being watched lol


----------



## sunshine12

any pics yet mack


----------



## goofy elk

Here's a Veron buck my wife shot in 1991 ...


----------



## Truelife

Well the hunts are well under way. I know of one great buck taken out on the vernon. Anybody know of any others?

Here's a picture of the one I know of


----------



## hunting777

nice buck, I luv the mass. I hope to see other pics just like this one.:mrgreen:


----------

